# Does this look like Cypress?



## rph123 (Jun 1, 2014)

This wood is from an old fence that was replaced. I've been told that it was all Cypress. I sanded down one of the pieces and took a few pics. Do you think this is Cypress? I took a couple pics after I wet the wood, so it would bring out the grain better. I'm not sure if that was a good idea or not, but I did it haha.

Thanks


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, looks like cypress to me. To be absolutely sure, you should send me a few dozen board feet and I'll check it out :smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Does not look like any cypress I have ever used.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

phinds said:


> Yeah, looks like cypress to me. To be absolutely sure, you should send me a few dozen board feet and I'll check it out :smile:


+1. :yes: Me too.








 





 
.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

me 3---I could use some--just to check it out.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, that is Cypress.


----------

